# Apache ohne JPG? Redhat 9.2



## Valentin- (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein frisches Redhat 9.2 mit einem Apachen drauf. Leider gottes habe ich 
ein gewaltiges Problem, nämlich, dass wenn ich über PHP Script aufrufe, die JPGs
anzeigen sollen keine zu gesicht bekomme. Das Problem liegt an der gd-lib die kein
JPG-enabled hat. Wenn ich nun versuche den Apache mit einer gd lib zu kompilieren,
die nicht im rpm beilage, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Gibt es noch eine 
andere Möglichkeit der GD das JPGen beizubringen? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Valentin-


----------



## won_gak (5. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand eines Besseren belehren, aber seit wann kannst du in Apache eine GDlib einkompilieren?
Wie kompilierst du denn PHP? Als Apache Modul (Shared object), oder als CGI?


----------

